# Solved: Sound from speakers high-pitched and tinny



## Suedona (Oct 1, 2012)

I gave my old XP operating system PC to a friend of mine for his use. It was working fine until a couple of days ago, when the speakers quit working. I was able to get them to function, but the sound that came out of them, whether it was from youtube, a CD, or Tech Guy, was high-pitched and tinny. I put in a new set of speakers, but it had the same results. The high-pitched sound is not TOO high--it's not the chipmunks--but it definitely is not normal (Tech Guy sounded like Tech Girl). I Googled the problem but could find no one who has had this type of sound distortion out of their speakers. There are no conflicts with the hardware. Is it the sound card? Thanks for any and all help. 

Here's the info on this computer from the TSG SysInfo:
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 2, 32 bit
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+, x86 Family 15 Model 12 Stepping 0
Processor Count: 1
RAM: 1471 Mb
Graphics Card: VIA/S3G DeltaChrome IGP, 64 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 78152 MB, Free - 26916 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC., K8V-VM
Antivirus: AVG Anti-Virus Free, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled


----------



## jamesx121 (Apr 23, 2008)

you don't say weather you are using the on board sound ports????

newegg has sound cards as cheap as 25$ if you have a spare pci slot then this is a 
option.


----------



## jamesx121 (Apr 23, 2008)

reinstall the sound drivers in Device Manager first.
this something that is quick to check.


----------



## Suedona (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks, James. I don't know what an "on board sound port" is, but the computer is about 10-12 years old, so if the "on board" thing is new, it probably doesn't have it. I HAVE tried downloading a driver via the Device Manager, but that didn't work, either (said I have all of the latest drivers). Any other suggestions?


----------



## jamesx121 (Apr 23, 2008)

okay here are 2 more screenshots.
1st is called I/O rear shield.
has colored audio plug ports at bottom. pink,green,blue,gray, orange, and black.
don't worry if you don't have gray, orange, and black on your PC.

2nd shot has a option for a internal pci card from Newegg.
this would go inside your case and stick out the back at the bottom


----------



## Suedona (Oct 1, 2012)

Tried something else -- and it worked! I uninstalled the Realtek HD audio, rebooted, and let the computer reinstall the program. Voila! It's fixed. Thanks.


----------

